# Origin of your username, signature, and avatar



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 13, 2010)

Drill is obvious.

Username: I...remember making it after something really bad happened to my old one...trouble is...I can't remember what happened, or why I chose this...XD  Pretty sure it's BloodShadow09 in english, don't quote me...

Signature: Just a run-of-the-mill signature stating a bit of info...it'd be more detailed, but the signature limits on GBATemp are small ._.

Avatar:  Used to have Patchouli getting beaned by a book.  Now it's Flandre dancing.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: I like food yet im underweight...

Signature:IDK

Avatar:I like family guy and monkeys who hide in closets


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2010)

Username:  I'm a demon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Avatar:  From the PC game Warcraft 3.  It's an icon for a spell called Finger of Death that kills any unit instantly. 
Signature:  Diablo from the PC game Diablo.  The sig was edited by strata8.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: Has stuck since I got my first e-mail on AOL, its a combination of my first and last names and not, as some believe, the truth of jam.

Avatar: Squall's a nice character even if the game he was placed in is utter bullshit...somebody else had a Cloud Dissidia avatar when i made it

Sig: Noticed it while working last Sunday, direct lift from the cover of "Scarlet" magazine and it seemed disturbing enough to make my sig.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 13, 2010)

*Username:* Originally I was 'kermitfrog' - 'cos that's been my nickname since apprenticeship, but changed it to 'CannonFoddr' as it's the closest I can get to my Online gaming nickname ('CannonFodder' was already taken - even though that person hasn't been around for a VERY long time)

*Signature:* Couldn't really decide on something 'CannonFoddr-ish' - but thought a collection of systems I've owed, plus what I use now, so that I don't have to keep repeating what I use if I post a problem

*Avatar:* Was gonna use 'CannonFodder' titlescreen from the game - but really wanted something different so made one one


----------



## prowler (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: From Myles Prower, but with an added L and three numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar/sig: Can't say.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: At the time I registered here I was into playing Mega-man and Ace- Attorney, I dont know why I put the TM sign there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar: Uhh, its the main character from my favourite manga/anime, Katekyo Hitman Reborn.

Signature: same as avatar


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 13, 2010)

it's what I yell after I jerk off


----------



## Orc (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: Hadrian's cat

Avatar: Hadrian's cat

Signature: I don't have a sig!


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: Mah name and 3 awesome number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar: IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!! (nuf said)

Signature: Took it away because it was lame.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: was playing a MMORPG back in the... 5th grade I think, and had to come up with a nickname for a few characters, so I wrote my name (Omer) and just 'punched' the keyboard, and one of the characters' (and my favorite) username was OmerMe.

Avatar: Kyo, from Dir en grey.

Signature: ... Used to be Ganondorf, but was too big.


----------



## Langin (Mar 13, 2010)

username: Langin
Avatar: Something from ike?
signature: the same as above.


----------



## cman1783 (Mar 13, 2010)

In school, I used to be called c-man (my name is chris) plus my last name is Seman (STFU!!!!!) so it just stuck.


----------



## XWolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: Slight alteration to a handle I have used since the early 90s - originally on BBS, computer to computer over a slow phone line.

Avatar: Made for me by a friend on another forum

Sig: Was a quote from a song, haven't bothered to put it back since the sig nerf.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: Started with BiteFight, I needed a name and took Camula from ygo gx. I added Hikari since it means light and it's the last name of my OC in my stories for school xD

Avatar: Think it's obvious, I just like Shiro-chan~!

Sig: Don't have one... yet.


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2010)

*Username:* Old online game.

*Avatar:* Prinny, since they're awesome! Made by MegaAce.

*Signature:* Same as my Avatar. Also made by MegaAce.(though I altered it)


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 13, 2010)

Pliskron was derived from the main character in Escape from New York (1981) Snake Plissken played by Kurt Russell. Could it have been John Carpenter's best film? Probably not. Still it's a great piece of 80's kitch.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine is bloody obvious I suppose.

I bought my Nintendo DS specifically for the game in question.

I've used a variety of names online over the years, and a variety of avatars often geared more or less to the location.

Some are well known others hardly so simply because there's nothing special about it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 13, 2010)

*Username:* My name with underscores, as the name "Chaz" was already taken.

*Avatar:* Virus sprites from Dr. Mario on the N64 arranged and animated by me in ImageReady.

*Signature:* Ken from Super Gem Fighter (or Puzzle Fighter, can't remember which) charging a Hadoken. Made by me in Photoshop.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: The Devil Wears Prada (Band) for the win...They're my favorite band, so I decided to name it after them.
Avatar: Pokemon SoulSilver
Signature: Pokemon SoulSilver

I just changed my avatar and sig a little bit ago today, and I like how they look, so I'll probably keep them for a while.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 13, 2010)

Well - on my case all come from Three different sources.

Even more, at moment I still am using forcibly TWO names (Sumea being my more widely used interwebz name...)

Well, first the name of "JereTHEend"

Not hard to figure out, it is derived from my first name and added "THEend" to it - I originally made this name up by making own character for THPS3 for PS2, about... TEN years ago? well not quite, but 7 years it was at most. When few years later I found internet and means to be anonymous without being anonymous, I decided to swipe the name quickly and effectively - and used the same name about 2 or three years on internet.

My second name came in after the realization that my name is not as cool as my ten year old self thought back then - Then came in tinkering - My second name of "Sumea" comes from my SECOND first name, and a finnish word - My second name is Samuel - what is with L removed anagram for "Sumea" - And as for Sumea, it means basically "Misty" or "unclear" (sometimes you could refer to guy who seems out of place or little - well UNCLEAR as "That dude is 'sumea'" - Well As I though for myself, that really fits me - I have now used that name at least 3 years.

My avatar at moment comes from infamous imageboard site. on pokemon discussion, it is to my mind a really cool way to have a Pokemon related image, what still is disturbing and makes you think NOT KID oriented stuff - still not being explicit, just really out there.

My signature at moment comes from project I had - It was a stepmania stepping for a chiptune song - I also created real cool banner and background for that song. My signature is that same banner with removed background and added shadow for it and now use it as signature, it's 8bit style and surreal, out of context message really fit for what I do - Would you guessed that I am just recycling work of my own from thing like a STEPMANIA step chart or a chiptune name?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 13, 2010)

Danny Tanner from the wildly popular (and my favorite show) Full House. My avatar is a pic of the cast, and my sig is also Danny Tanner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In case you didn't know


----------



## UltyBomber77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: When I was playing Bomberman on the PC (forgot which one), I decided to change the username. The default name was Ultra Bomb and i just tweaked it a bit.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: Forget why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avatar: Chiyo from Azumanga Daioh. I don't really have a reason for having this but I stuck with it.
Sig: Uh mark of when I finally got around putting it back up?


----------



## Gore (Mar 13, 2010)

signature

My name is Gore and I :heart:
:sheep: is better than


----------



## Mid123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Username:my favourite band is midtown.Dont know why I added 123.
Avatar:Just because I fuckin' love that game


----------



## Getting_Better (Mar 13, 2010)

Name: It's a Beatles song I really used to like. My tastes have changed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avatar: This is from an ad from the 1940's that I found on flickr, and thought it was really interesting. I love old ads.
Sig: Don't have one.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

User name: Syko is one of my nicknames 5150 is a code that represents being psychotic
Avatar: Syko tattoo that i have on me


----------



## Am0s (Mar 13, 2010)

Username: Liked the sound of it, but found out its a first persons name from israel, always wondered why I had to use Am0s or 4m05 etc

Sig nothing yet

Avatar I hate microshit oops I mean microsoft


----------



## Domination (Mar 14, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Surprising we don't have one of these yet...



Actually, we do have these kinds of threads in the past. I remember there was one for the username, and maybe another one for the avatar/sig, but none with all three joined together if my memory serves me right.

Username: Thought Domination would be pretty cool.

Avatar: No avatar presently

Sig: My name stylized to look like the Muse logo. I LOVE MUSE!


----------



## updowners (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: I was trying to think of a username for Yahoo Mail when I was 9. 

Avatar: I like the Phoenix Wright series, the Awesome Smiley, and the Penrose Triangle.

Sig:  We had free time in computer class to make a story using images. I thought that making pixel art would be fun. Never finished the story though...


----------



## GBAer (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a very unoriginal name from my gba days.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 14, 2010)

For some strange reason my nickname at my old work used to be Smuff....
I always liked the song Puff The Magic Dragon when I was little.................

Hence, SmuffTheMagicDragon (and I live "By The Sea")

Pretty lame.

My avatar is the cover of "Staring at the Sea" by The Cure. Great band, great album, Old Man like me.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: WyndCrosser is the name I used when playing Diablo/Diablo 2 back in the day. Also, when you use it for more adult websites, like ebay, or whatever it doesn't seem so odd... like DBZVegetoGuy. The Wynd portion comes from a townhouse i lived near, seeing everyday going to school, while the crosser part was for the amazon I played in Diablo 2.

Avatar: Always changes... based on what comic I've been reading, or new artist.

Signature: I love J Scott Campbell's artwork, look his name up.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: Used to be P.c.man but it used to be almost always taken and i rule so Pcmanrules!

Avatar: Mass Effect 2 because i grabbed it from bioware's website.

Sig: Backloggery.com because I saw lot's of these sigs and decided to click on one and liked it.


----------



## Raika (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: Raikou->Raiko->Raika
Avatar: Gurren Lagann for the win!
Sig: Gurren Lagann for the effing win!!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: My Fursona, made it years ago and don't know how I got it, it's what I use pretty much anywhere (though sometimes with the last name Morrison added)

Avatar: Drawing of my fursona for this forum made by this artist.

Signature: Displays a random quote from this forum I've found funny in some way, and a countdown until whatever I'm currently waiting for.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: My username came last year when my friend and I were starting a web comic (which was never made.) It was titled "The Adventures of Sleeve Man and The Gay Boy Bunny." So I used the name The Gay Boy Bunny as a screen name in promotion of the comic, but the comic was never made, but the screen name stayed. Later since I was always called The Cat Boy, a friend of mine retitled the name to The Gay Cat Boy, which I felt was plain, so then I changed it to A Gay Little Cat Boy. After sometime with that one and gaining some unwanted attention from the close minded pricks, I looked up "Screen name Generator" on Google, found one and answered some questions. What came up as one of many screen names was The Pink Cat Boy, which is the one I picked.

Avatar: I needed a new avatar to match my screen name, so I looked up "Neko Boy" on photobucket and one the first page happened to be a pink cat boy. So I sent out a request for someone to make it into an avatar and got that one.

Signature: The same thing as my avatar


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 14, 2010)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> my last name is *Seman* (STFU!!!!!) so it just *stuck*.


I can't believe no one has made this joke...

Username: Used to be salamence502 (my favorite pokemon + my class number at the time), then Sinkhead here at the temp suggested Salamantis and it sounds cool. Lately I've been using Salaman.

Avatar: Having seizures with brushes in Photoshop.


----------



## boof222 (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: boof has been my nickname ever since i was little and 222 was just a random number that i chose

Avatar: i liked the family guy episode where peter fights the chicken and found it on the net

Sig: AC/DC is the greatest band of all time IMHO


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 14, 2010)

My name (NeSchn): First 2 letters of my first name, first 4 letters of my last name.

Avatar: I found it an August (the original dancing sandwich) and had it as my avatar. Ever since then I have been making variations of it lol.

Signature: I just found it, made me lol, put as my sig.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2010)

I got the inspiration for my name from a very minor evil character taken from literary fiction.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

didnt there used to be a thread like this?

o well.

As for my username, back then, i wanted something cool, like KnightOfDeath or something, but it seems like all the cool names were taken, so i thought to myself, what's the most unlikely name?

and then i look at myself in the mirror and sigh to myself, since at that time, i was still pretty chubby, well not overweight but i was pretty big-boned, and i thought to myself, sigh... with my body, i probably wont get marry.

So, then it hit me, since married man are called Mr, and i am fat, so that's not an obvious situation, so the end product was MrFatso.

a fat guy who hopes to get married one of these days


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

Username I have no creativity in. It's my real middle name (which i actually go by at all times). I know it's French in origin and means something like "large town" or something like that. It was my grandfather's middle name as well, and i was named after him. I think several people in my family's history had that name. I'm not actually of French descent at all though, which is kind of funny, I'm of German descent apparently. Anyways, Granville is already an unusual name, so i just used it. No need for creativity lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar and sig would be instantly recognizable for many gamers. Both are from Golden Sun. My avatar is Felix (hero from the Lost Age), whom i actually look similar to in real life and i kind of relate to his character. Sig is my old gamer card from menudo, and the character there is the now unknown protagonist from the yet to be released Golden Sun DS. You have soulanger to thank for helping me make my sig, it used his gamercard engine to update recently played DS games or whatever. Kind of stagnant now though, i sold my DS and now use emulators instead, which don't update anymore.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 14, 2010)

Name:
*Llama Riot
Llama Riot
LlRot a ma i
I am a troll
*
Avatar: *ALL HAIL THE MAGIC CONCH*

Sig: The Weekly Wave!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: My obvious intention was already taken. So I made it longer.

Avatar: Lum from Urusei Yatsura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Signature: Xbox Live details.


----------



## taable (Mar 14, 2010)

Username: i spelled table wrong for my email so just went with it...

Signature: as you can see it's clearly two invisible midgets baking a delicious cake.

Avatar: i get bored with photoshop.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 14, 2010)

User name: I can say I remember how I got it. It sort of... just popped up.
Signature: What do you think?
Avatar: Found it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 14, 2010)

Username : My name is Danny and I've murdered 600 people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sig : I love kid Goku and Orange is cool

Avatar : Same as is sig but with D6K my beloved name


----------



## dTanMan (Mar 14, 2010)

dTanMan: d is actually the.  

Tan is my surname. Andre Tan.

Man rhymes with Tan, and i'm a man. =D

Still thinking of avatar and sig....


----------



## Range-TE (Mar 14, 2010)

Username Range-TE , Range the Echdina , im actually a spriter and a sprite comic maker (unpublished) 
and Range is actually a fan character in the sonic series. range was actually the name of my own character created when i was like, 8 a cat with guns named range 8D .

Avatar : Sonic & Mario at the winter Olympic games Knuckles render edited and saved in 4-bit! 


sig is pretty obvious why, i'm their lead spriter


----------



## ConJ (Mar 14, 2010)

Conj has been my nickname for a long time.

My last name is Conduit, and everyone used to shorten it to Conj, and it kind of stuck.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, look what we have here!

Sig: just one of those weird emotes.

Avatar: Old game fad.


----------



## dohclude (Mar 15, 2010)

username: I drove a *D*ual *O*ver*H*ead *C*am Honda Pre*lude*

avatar: just something I made messing around in PS


----------



## nasune (Mar 15, 2010)

Name: dunno, it has alwaya been that way,
Avatar: I like the series (skullman)
Sig: It came from Dance in the Vampire Bund, I have no clue as to the contents of the show, but I liked the shot.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 15, 2010)

Well....
My X-Box live tag was "o0WTF0o", till I moved to a place with only crappy satilite internet.

Im so cool...

"Is funny becasue!"

"PEd0 bear"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2010)

Username : It's a real life nickname.

Avatar : Cos I fucking hate the BNP!  I know most people aren't old enough to vote for them or wouldn't vote for them but pah, I hate them so I force it on you!  And remember, anyone who isn't old enough to vote but has parents who might be voting BNP it's your duty to punch them in the gut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sig : Is a link to The Peoples Charter.  I added it in there cos I think it's a great idea and alot of my political core beliefs come from socialism.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sig: just one of those weird emotes.



You'd never know where it originates from... Oh, wait, yeah.
But we are not to talk of any that stuff here...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Username:* Revolutionize was just the word 'revolutionize'. No thought was put into that. Atomic Revolution was a username I had at another site and Uran7um is what I've decided to be my primary online user name. 7 is because of Bungie. Uranium because the word sounded nice.

*Signature:* How do you add text to your signature?!

*Avatar:* Well, I'm getting Pokemon Heart Gold so I decided an avatar with Ho-oh would be best.


----------



## user0002 (Mar 15, 2010)

Username: Needed to think something fast so I just took the word user and attached a semi-random number to it. 

Signature: I photoshopped a spoof of the Super Smash Bros Brawl title picture since I had so much time on my hands. 

Avatar: Out of ideas and no time on my hands, I took the nes all-time favorite picture of Mario.


----------



## saxamo (Mar 15, 2010)

saxamo(phone0) It was my first AIM handle and various other BBS names. actually my first internet handle was GoodJolteon135...but let's not go there. In a new era, in a new millenium things need to get you know, shiny. web 2.0 Saxamo was thus born. Amo also means love in spanish, something i try to spread where i go.

I'm a huge fan of the space ghost C2C series and early adult swim shows. 
As for the sig: MENUdo represent! what wha!??!!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Well, throughout all of middle school I brought these "roundwiches" to school. That's the brand name. Well, they were market day stuff, but called roundwiches. So my name is Ben, and people started calling me "benwich" On a paper once I figured it was funny enough but I spelled it benwi*t*ch. So that spelling went on for a bit till I got an AIM. I changed it to bnwch, removing the vowels as well so it looked as if I inconspicuously removed the t. Bammer was a name that stuck after I moved (see blog about my mom) Anyway, the school logins were the first letter of our first name and our last name. A friend I met in summer camp called me Bammer before school started anyway, and it sounded like a cool name anyway, so it stuck. After I got active in forums I decided to combine them, so it's bnwchbammer.

Avatar: I use this everywhere, and it's the Aperture logo from Portal. It's a personal screenshot from the end of the game. Hell, I loved it so much, I even took the time to do this:

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .,-:;//;:=,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . :[email protected]@@[email protected]#H/.,+%;,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,/X+ [email protected]@[email protected]%=,-%[email protected]/,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]; [email protected]@MH+-,;[email protected]@+-
ÂÂÂÂ;@[email protected]@M- [email protected];. [email protected]@M#@/.
ÂÂ ,%[email protected]@MH ,@%=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.---=-=:=,.
ÂÂ [email protected]#@@@MX .,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-%HX$$%%%+;
ÂÂ=-./@[email protected]$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.;@[email protected]:
ÂÂ[email protected]/ -$MM/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@@M$
,@[email protected]: :@:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. =X#@@@@-
,@@@MMX, .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/H-;@[email protected]=
[email protected]@@@[email protected]+,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ%MM+..%#$.
ÂÂ/[email protected]/.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]; =;
ÂÂ /%+%[email protected]$=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ, [email protected]@@@MX,
ÂÂÂÂ.=--------.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -%H.,@@@@@MX,
ÂÂÂÂ.%[email protected]@@HHHXX$$$%+- .:$MMX [email protected]@MM%.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@MM#H;,[email protected]+ /MMMX=
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ=%@[email protected]#@[email protected]@@@M; %M%=
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,:+$+-,/H#[email protected]= =,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ=++%%%%+/:-.
```
hell yeah.
(It looks a bit better in notepad if you care)

Sig: I played project diva not too long ago, and I found this pic funny, so I shooped it slightly and kept it. I may change it soon, but we'll see.
So yup!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

tKo HaXor: The tKo is Terminate..kill..obey! My xbox live clan that i have been apart of since halo 3 first came out. We usually play first person shooters. Call of Duty 4 was were we did the most damage. I'm not as good as the rest but they are pretty cool to play with and i know them in the real world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the "HaXor" part.. good old interwebz talk. 1337 H4X0rZ! hahaha idk.

Avatar: I want that medal so bad! I don't spam posts :/ 

Someday i will have that many posts.

Signature: It was inspired by the member Brian117


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

Username - I like going somewhere to escape and clear my mind or just to kill time. Needing help converting games to iso, i searched around the net and found gbatemp.net. Not thinking of actually registering, i thought about it for awhile and said to myself "why not?". I've been in forums before, like anime ones and music, and so i figured this new site will be an escape place...all i needed was a nice, simple, and cool username. It took me awhile and i mumbled out the word "escapa". Sounds simple enough and girlish. So there you have it


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 23, 2010)

My User name I created back in 2001 for online gaming and stuck with it, I wanted something that sounded cool. So I got a dart bored and wrote down a lot of cool names on some sticky's and threw darts at two lol.

Because I use my user name on different games I have no single picture, so I use use that one for any other user picture I need to post up from time to time sense it kinda works out good for where ever ive need a pick. Looks like some kinda cool eye lens or something.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't know that their is a complex story behind mostly everyone's sigs, avatars and user names.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

Username - What can i say? This name originated on maplestory, back then, i needed an original name, cool sounding name like deathknight, RainOfDespair and etc were taken, so i thought to myself, if i need an original name, what is the most unlikely thing to ever appear in any head. At that time, i was pretty chubby, and so i called myself MrFatso, since Mr is usually reserved for married man and as a fatty, i doubt that i will be able to get a wife.

So, mrFatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still, great mind think a like, a google search reveal that a number of people called themselves MrFatso as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar - Saw maplestory ds trailer a few days before gbatemp even mentioned it, and at that particular frame, i noticed that look and it looks to me like she's bored too. So, i took it and make it as a sig to show that i am pretty bored of maplestory. 

Signature - nothing special, i just someone on a warez forum if he could make me a sig with megaman and zero and my name in it, the end result was this.

edit: the heck? i posted in here before? O well.. i guess my avatar and sig did change a little


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

Username - Needed something that I could stick with. Iguanas remind me of my hometown, because it was full of them. The flame part was just to make it cooler I guess. It was a pretty unique name. A Google search yielded zero results.

Avatar - From the album art of Big Lizard in My Backyard by The Dead Milkmen

Signature - Same as above.


----------



## Splych (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: My username was a process. First it was Skymage, then it was Holt, then it was Blitz, then it was ArcticWolf then it was Blitz then it was Splych. Splych is a word that I made up myself. The origin I guess you would say... is Splat. After a few mixing together and making it sound nice, I came up with Splych. People pronounce it as Splich but it is pronounced as Sp-lie-ch.

Signature: XBOX 360 Gamertag Signature. As simple as that.

Avatar:  When I was obsessed with Bleach, Hitsugaya Toushiro was my fav. Character. While searching for avatars, I found this awesome one and decided to use it. I still have it... Just will never be able to find the original site. I also had this avatar of an Akatsuki... The fish guy and it was a chibi version of him. On the side, it said "I'm a Fish!"


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

The name Assassination becuase when my grandpa died someone was like ''Who Assassinated Him?''
My grandpa was friendly,well-known,and cool. Everybody loved my grandpa...now he's gone but i call myself Assassination becuase of that. I didnt want to put Assassinated becuase that will sound stupid.


My grandpa was shot and stabbed on 12/25/09.

Avatar: A Guy named Pein from Naruto that kills ALOT Of people.


----------



## Advi (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: http://whatport80.com/Advice_Dog

Avatar: cropped for me by Vidboy. He got the image elsewhere, though I forger where.

Sig: same + I have a new site that I'm too lazy to piece together.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 23, 2010)

my name came from an episode of the Simpsons where the creator of itchy and scratchy actually stole scratchy from someone, but some of the other characters he created were manic mailman, flatulant fox, dinner dog and rich uncle skeleton.....but when I created it I was using aol and it only allows for 16 characters in the name so I had to leave out a letter. Have been using it since 2000.


----------



## unknownsoul (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Unknown (hardly anyone knows me) soul (made this username when I heard about Bleach)

Signature: N/A

Avatar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNY4K_lbb-M I quit playing S4 League though


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Maz for being the first 3 letters of my name, and the 7006 for the list of options that hotmail gave me years ago as an alternative to not finding the alias i want. I a basically stuck with it for consistency.... unoriginal huh ? 

Avatar: credits go to luke_c. Incorporates my username, and the 3 colours of the Lebanese flag.


----------



## Toader (Apr 23, 2010)

Toad(because he is my favorite character.)And er because.... toad was already taken.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 23, 2010)

Username : Umm...well it's just an alias I've been using since about '05....It doesn't really mean anything, boring as that is. I started using it one day when I decided to use a single screen name for everything, 'cause I used to make up like a thousand stupid lame ones all the time. 

Sig : Well. Just trying to spread good vibes, I guess.

Avatar : My two horrible guilty pleasures...T-Pain and musicals...Freaknik was love at first sight.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi: Was meant to be 8BitWalu*i*gi, but I cut out 1 'i' so it'd fit on my DS.

Signature: My gamercard. Again, it's meant to be 8BitWalugi, but you can't have a number at the beginning, so I picked 'B' because it looks like an '8' from afar. Also, when I made my account, I had gotten used to the lack of the 'i'

Avatar: It's an 8Bit Waluigi. What more can I say?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: I thought at some point in time that I liked Jurassic Park and while playing Pinball, I was asked to put in a name for a high score, so I used Jurassic and then because I was playing pinball, I added player. It was only a long while after that I realized that Jurassicplayer could infer me being a playboy with experience, but I trust in the ignorance and innocence of human beings to be unable to make any of those sort of connections.

Signature: I made it as a blatant act against those people skilled in making signatures because they like being technical about where the text goes and how it is shown. And I got to add in Haruhi, so its all good.

Avatar: It's Kyon obviously because he is the closest to god and I am an egotist so the connection between the two is a given.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 23, 2010)

Username : Long time ago it was only Raimariz, then I re-invented it and made it Theraimariz. "theraima" has always been my label. 


Avatar : As some of you may know, first it was Shikamaru staring at clouds. I watched Naruto at the time when I made this account. Now Im more into One Piece and Sanji's kick's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Signature : Brawler card was all I came up with.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: I saw an article on GoNintendo about the best videogame related names. One said SnatchingSouls and I changed that into SoulSnatcher.

Avatar: I used the Mario character on one Team MeatBoy's articles.

Signature: My nCard.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Name:I swear it was random
Avatar:I find balloons sexy
Sig:My ncard and friendcodes


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: Filipino of the word "played"
Avatar: Marisa from Subterranean Animism
Siggy: Some sig I found on my Photobucket account. Also what noobies usually ask. the second sentence is about... meh won't say. Certain people might get angry :X


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi: Was meant to be 8BitWalu*i*gi, but I cut out 1 'i' so it'd fit on my DS.
> 
> Signature: My gamercard. Again, it's meant to be 8BitWalugi, but you can't have a number at the beginning, so I picked 'B' because it looks like an '8' from afar. Also, when I made my account, I had gotten used to the lack of the 'i'
> 
> Avatar: It's an 8Bit Waluigi. What more can I say?


Can we have a Waluigi Time over here?



Spoiler



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



Username: Already said somewhere in this thread.
Avatar: It's the minor SC fad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sig: Steam card and SC :3


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: Kwartel is Dutch for quail and in holland you have the expresion; "As deaf as a quail."... Gues why I got that nickname in 9th grade (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

Ava+Sig: That's Scar from Fullmetal Alchemist and my avatar is his right arm tatoo!


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 23, 2010)

My username was chosen back in 1994 when I used Prodigy to connect to the internet and I use the same screen name all over the internet to this day.

The name is from a song called "Hey Suburbia" by a punk band Screeching Weasel, I liked the song and went with it.  It's funny I'm actually going to see Screeching Weasel tonight in Philly, they NEVER tour...

*"Hey Suburbia":*


----------



## Conor (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: It's my name. cool story bro.
Avatar/sig: FUCK YEAH SCOTT PILGRIM


----------



## vergilite (Apr 23, 2010)

username= devil may cry anyone ?? vergil :3 no idea where the "ite" came from
avatar= im a clown of sorts and like to make people laugh 
sig= its invisible but its me with Neil Armstrong...in space....with chubaca....eating ice cream.....and p0wning n00bs on COD


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Well my name if you dont already know is Derek Bortz. Bortz is a pretty cool last name if i do say so myself. I get alot of iterations of Bortz as a nick name. I get called lots of things like Bortz, Bortzy, D Bortz, Da Bortz, Dabortzy, and the one i like the most is Bortzanator. So thats were that comes from. 

Avatar: its a chibi version of the main character in a manga id like to write someday. Its Captain Inferno loosely based off me. 

The sig i believe is non existant at the moment. I usually make a simple one to show what game im currently addicted to. Some turn out pretty cool.
EDIT jk bout the sig. Right no its the bar tender from FFTA one of the games in my top 10 list. i like the tavern alot. The bar keep it the boss too.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: My first name with Demon prefixed.
Sig: Some random stuff
Ava: the French guy on the HG/SS AP thread. BUT THE PATCH WALKS!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Username: *I have always been tall an skinny with long arms and legs so I have had the nick name Mantis for as long as I can remember. '41' ws just a random number used when I joined, Mantis and several variants were already taken.

*Signature:*  I had just changed other bits of my profile over to a Death Note style theme, one of my favorite animes. I only had MSpaint and Infranview and was trying to do my username in a death note style text seen in the opening. I failed trying to replicate the actually text and ended up with the result below.

*Avatar:* I have had a few suss avatars including Jessica Rabbit_ (who I still think is hot despite criticism from other members)_. I have finaly settled on 'Light' after finding the black and white picture on google.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner from the wildly popular (and my favorite show) Full House. My avatar is a pic of the cast, and my sig is also Danny Tanner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: Because i flamed an admin on a forum, he changed my name to Gone 4 ever.
Sig: Because Mew is awesome!
Avatar: Alberto Stegeman/Undercover in Nederland is an epic win.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Njrg
Origin: Classified
Reason: So others can guess (and fail).
Signature: Pending
Avatar: Miku


----------



## impizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Username: Njrg
> Origin: Classified
> Reason: So others can guess (and fail).
> Signature: Pending
> Avatar: Miku



That was a pointless post. Mine is obvious, my favorite band with some letters missing.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL Limptriscuit!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 23, 2010)

Name: Everything else I came up with was already taken, so I was like "okay, i'm a dude who is online....Dudeonline" and it stuck ever since.

Avatar: The Dude from The Big Lebowski (the connection with my username came AFTER it was created)

Sig: nada.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Thug is my first and second names abbreviated, Tommy and Hugh, 413 is a date special to me.  When joined together you get Thug413, so I added the L and f and originally, a Y and 0.

Signature: My sig was created by an ex mod of the forum called D2, who was only like 12 or so at the time.  He did a great job.. all I said was 'I like Metroid'.

Avatar: I have only recently used this avatar, it is a portrait of the greatest summon ever imo, from FFX, Yojimbo!
This Aeon was awesome as you had to pay him to attack and I beat the endgame boss in 1 hit after paying Yojimbo 500,000 GIL.
My usual avatar created by ex staffer JPH is over 110 frames of animation and is of Jean Reno in his 1994 role as 'Léon' or 'Leon: The Professional'.  You may also know him from Onimusha 3: 



Spoiler










_Leon_


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: It was a name that came up in my head all of a sudden.

Sig: Requested when i was fan of Disgaea.

Avatar: Just a part of the sig.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 23, 2010)

'Overman' from the german, 'Ubermensch', which is a philosophical concept of Friedrich Nietzsche.  And '1977' is my year of birth....ewwwwww.   No sig as of yet, but on the lookout for something cool.


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: well..... i needed something that suits me. and at the time me and my father went fishing a lot (i thought of it in the summer). but my old username on old site was geoff3104..... that name came from geoff3 but geoff3 was taken on a site. well then i got into apple and i always had a love for fish. so i as in iMac or iPod, and fish since i own some exotic fish in our house.

Avatar: always changed from time to time. right now it is Chickorita. since i was hyped for the new pokemon games, and i chose chickorita

Avatar: kinda the same as ^


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Username: Just changed from my old one because people were giving me shit about my old one.
Avatar and signature: I needed one that matched my new name, typed in neko boy in photobucket and it was the 3rd one right on the front page, a pink cat boy. As well just an advertisement for M3 Quad-Boot and R4 Wood, as well my pokemon friend code


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Username: Just changed from my old one because people were giving me shit about my old one.
> Avatar and signature: I needed one that matched my new name, typed in neko boy in photobucket and it was the 3rd one right on the front page, a pink cat boy. As well just an advertisement for M3 Quad-Boot and R4 Wood, as well my pokemon friend code



LIES!! BiscuitBee made your ava ans sig!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was someone different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't remember anymore, but I was the one who provided the picture


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give them a shout out next time..... i would be pissed if that happend.


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2010)

*Username*: Was previously simon_003, but I decided to change it to Ace Faith, one of the names of a band I played guitar for which departed in oh-eight. Other names it had which I remember off the top of my head was Undefined Tuesday, and No More Philosophies, but those'd be too long for a username, wouldn't they? I coined it after hearing about the Ace Attorney series from my cousin. I started using it because it sounds a lot more serious than simon_003, and it's pretty easy to remember.
*Avatar*: Cover of a DVD with my favorite band, The Mars Volta. They're a Latinamerican progressive rock band with hints of salsa movements in them.
*Sig*: A full band picture of The Mars Volta, though it mainly looks like a gang o' folk that'll fxxx you up.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 25, 2010)

Username : My previous one was Shadowlink, then I met someone on IRC and his username was "Ritsuko". We became friends and we decided to make an IRC channel with a third person. We decided to call the channel "Les3R" which means "the 3 R's" in french and I changed my username to Ritsuki and the third choosed Ratsuko. Since then, I kept this username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar : The prince from Prince of Persia in a "dark" version with slightly red eyes.

Signature : In fact, the first time I tried to put a signature, it didn't work, so I gave up. Then a week after that, I tried again, and to test, I put only "LULZ" as a signature. It worked, and now it's my sign


----------



## Majroa (Apr 25, 2010)

Username: Yea, it should be Majora, but it was late, and I made a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avatar: I love maplestory


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 26, 2010)

We had one like this but it was only about Username though.
My Username was actually edge199715 when I joined.It was random.


Username:The number is random but zuron came frome L.Huron which is part of the great lakes.My friend started called me huron for no reason.It didn't even rhyme with my real name.

Avatar:Boxes of blue.Thinking of changing it to the 4 main colours.

SIG: Too lazy to get something out of the box.But no one really uses much text in their sigs nowadays.It's all pictures.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2010)

Name:
A derived ... thing combining a finnish adjective and my second first name.

Avatar:
Hiimdaisy Persona 4 fan comic (FUN, but beware since it includes some subtle, yet massive SPOILARS!)
Character is Yosuke Hanamura

Signature:
Ryotaro Dojima, same comic series by same person. Funny as hell expression, clearly made to mimic one of those "famous" "Son, I am disappoint" pictures.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 26, 2010)

Name: The first thing that popped into my head.

Avatar: Venom is my favourite super villain.

Sig: I had to find something and I came across Bowser so I thought "Yeah that'll do".


----------



## ArchyTaichou (Apr 26, 2010)

Username: Well the Archy thing cam from all those thing that started with Arch, like Archangel or Archlich, 
and the Taichou stuff came from japanese witch means Captain or commander or something like that.

Avatar: I usually use cute looking skulls.

Signature: Pretty much every law from Murphy's Law.


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 26, 2010)

name: like xwolf, my name is my handle from my bbs handle in the mid 80's which is a new order song title

avatar: famicom system disc-kun because he's old like me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> name: like xwolf, my name is my handle from my bbs handle in the mid 80's which is a new order song title


Yes, now I finally know it isn't the lame band you named yourself after, but the (IMHO) best song by New Order!


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 27, 2010)

Username: Pretty much how you pronounce my real name, except with "the" at the start. Most people know me by "Sadaxer" (one word, not two), made that up when I was like 12 or so, but just didn't feel like it in this forum, dunno why.

Avatar: Just found it in (EDIT: my) Photobucket and decided to use it since it was pretty funny.

Signature: Saved it some time ago, and I don't have any other thing to put the sig as. Pretty funny too, haha.

Might change Avatar and Sig in the future. They are, or might not be, temporary.


----------

